# sea of green help



## andywolfman (Jun 25, 2007)

i was wondering if there is any specific time i should set the light timeing to sea of green from the veg state. i have a bubble gum strain and it shows what sex it is. its about 33 in 83 cm. please give some advice


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

Sea of green, my understanding of it anyway, is a method of growing a lot of small plants. Yours are almost three ft tall. I would flower now. With 3 ft plants you can look at 6-9 ft plants at harvest.


----------



## high_man (Jun 25, 2007)

your plants are big, as bombbudpuffa said your gonna have massive plants at the end, how big is your grow room and what sort of lights are u using, i have a grom room that is 1.8m long and about 1m wide i had 3 plants abit bigger then urs and mine over grew the whole room so just make sure u got enough space


----------



## andywolfman (Jun 25, 2007)

first of, damn 6 to 9 feet thats bigger that i expected. second my room is is about the size of yours but i only have two plants and im running on two 100w equivalent natural bulbs but i'm prabably going to replace them or put florecent lights on the sides.


----------



## scoot1073 (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah your going 2 need better lights,its hard to belive they grew that big with only 2 plant lights.are they really streched?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 25, 2007)

when you say natural lightbulbs do you mean normal bulbs... or natural sunlight spiral CFL bulbs.. cause if you have been growing under normal incandesant bulbs. i would take a clone off the plant.. buy some CFL.. and forget about the stretched out monster you have there..  we need some pics i think of this one..


----------



## andywolfman (Jun 26, 2007)

well the one that is 33in is streched but the other one isn't and that one is half the size, and i do mean the natural cfl bulbs. i would post pics but i don't have my camera at the time.


----------



## shadow1075 (Aug 25, 2007)

ok for sea of green on a 8x4 table (any smaller is not right use) u need between 50 and 80  5 inch plants and then u ready to flower, u should get between 1.25 and 2 per light (a 8x4 table needs at least 2 600w lights - 2 1000w light is prefered


----------



## mendo local (Aug 26, 2007)

On my SOG , I flowered at 16 inches. some are getting a little to tall tho. smaller is better i think. But flowering small plants, will it still produce big bud? If I was to flower 5" plants what kind of yield would i get? approx?


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 3, 2007)

mendo local said:
			
		

> On my SOG , I flowered at 16 inches. some are getting a little to tall tho. smaller is better i think. But flowering small plants, will it still produce big bud? If I was to flower 5" plants what kind of yield would i get? approx?



you can get very good yields out of small plant since you can pack a lot more in the same space as a larger plant....if flowered and pruned at the right times you should end up with one main cola....it's hard to tell approx yield....depends on strain, health of clones, etc....i'd say your best bet would be to flower at around 12"....


----------



## jjsunderground (Sep 4, 2007)

i reduced my pot size to a maximum of 5 inches square. this is how i will be doing sea of green. 2.25 inch square pots for seedling and clone. 5 inch square for veg and flower. ill keep em small like bonsai and probably flower when plants show sex. then run a small veg room and flower room. this is just how i plan to do sea of green organic.this method was inspired by users of this site. thanks.


----------

